# Do you have a tattoo?



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

If you do, I'd love to hear the story behind it as well as your MBTI type (maybe Enneagram as well) if you don't mind sharing.
If you don't, have you ever thought of getting one and what would it be if yes (and what's your type)?

I'm ENFP - 296 and have thought of getting one but chose not to because I don't think I can commit to a tattoo, I think I'd always have to _edit_ it.

Also, I'm aware some people really don't like tattoos but let's keep things nice and respectful here.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I have four tattoos, my enneagram 6w5, my type is IXXX 

My philosophy is that I have one life, one body and I want to decorate it. I love tattoos and have since I was a kid. I used to draw tattoo sleeves on my arms with marker. I think about getting more tattoos all the time and plan on eventually being covered in them, I just don't have the money for great tattoos and I don't want anything less than great tattoos.

I don't think this is related to my type, however.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

xrx said:


> I have four tattoos, my enneagram 6w5, my type is IXXX
> 
> My philosophy is that I have one life, one body and I want to decorate it. I love tattoos and have since I was a kid. I used to draw tattoo sleeves on my arms with marker. I think about getting more tattoos all the time and plan on eventually being covered in them, I just don't have the money for great tattoos and I don't want anything less than great tattoos.
> 
> I don't think this is related to my type, however.


*Are you an ISFP?*


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

No and I don't want to have one.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

INTJ and no. The idea of having permanent ink plastered on my flesh has never interested me.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Emologic said:


> *Are you an ISFP?*


Possibly. I've most recently typed as intp and infp. Can't pin it down.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ, no. I find some simple geometric tattoos cool, but overall I am not interested.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

IXFP
Nope. I would like one, but I have to make sure it is something that I wouldn't mind seeing 20 years from now.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP 7w8.

I have three and have plans to get a fourth. My first tattoo is the number 12 on my wrist, second is the letter X on my middle finger, and third is a geometric crescent moon on my palm. My fourth will be the letter S in the shape of a snake.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Whenever I go up the street it seems like everyone has tattoos, usually lots of them. Maybe it's that they stand out, but it is very popular in Australia.

It's not for me.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope. I admire some designs, but have no desire to get one.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m an INTJ and I don’t see the point of tattoos. However, I respect those who decide to get one (or more).


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have no tattoos, piercings, or other readily identifying marks.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

INTJ 538. I have two, and I want more. One is some stars on my left shoulder blade. There is no hidden meaning to that one other than I like stars and I like lots of colors, and I still like it ten years later.

The other is some Celtic knotwork on my right upper arm. My husband got a similar tattoo. Yes, we got tattoos together on our honeymoon in Las Vegas. Yes, it's corny. Yes, we're both of Celtic descent. That's how we roll.

I'm planning a nautical compass-themed half sleeve on the left arm. That one actually has some symbolism.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

1531 said:


> If you do, I'd love to hear the story behind it as well as your MBTI type (maybe Enneagram as well) if you don't mind sharing.
> If you don't, have you ever thought of getting one and what would it be if yes (and what's your type)?
> 
> I'm ENFP - 296 and have thought of getting one but chose not to because I don't think I can commit to a tattoo, I think I'd always have to _edit_ it.
> ...



I do actually. I got it on my left-forearm when I was 21, and was drunk, but I already knew from a dream that it was the tattoo I had to have. btw I'm an INFJ/INTJ. (Type 8w7). 

Again, I had already known what I wanted, it came to me in a dream, clear as day too. Like a double-edged broadsword (of Eastern/Japanese/Chinese origin) with rosary beads tied around the blade connected to the hilt had descended from the above and light shown and I saw myself kneeling before it. I grabbed it and on it was runic scrawling/drawing. I remember this feeling of wanting to cut the darkness away in my dream, and I remember saying in my dream. 

'I can cut the darkness away with this...the edges are perfect...only something of perfect design and a person of noble character could make a cut so perfect as to cut away the darkness to reveal the light'

I swung it, and light cut the darkness away from my dream and I was standing in a meadow and the sky was blue, and the sun was facing the east. I then resolved (before I got my tattoo) to put the two characters on both sides of the double-edged sword that I thought would exemplify that character: "Virtue and Honor" my tattoo of my broadsword with rosary beads around it has been with me for 6 years, and I honestly don't regret a thing. 

It also reminds me of three things:
1.) To hold my head high, honorably, and to work hard at what I believe in refining myself with Virtue in mind. 
2.) That I must periodically turn my blade to myself and question "What needs to be cut out of me so that I can see the light of the path I walk when things get dark in my life and NO ONE can show me the way?" 
3.) For the sake of my honor and love that should a person stand against me, I have EVERY RIGHT to cut them down.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

nope, but I will eventually. Sleeve and Back. Maybe on my thigh too


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't think I'd be into decorating my body. I like to keep it stock, not modded. Maybe I'd get a ganja leaf on my upper right bicep.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

NF nope. I've never seen the point of becoming a canvas to someone else's art. 

Besides, my career aspirations have more value to me than disfiguring myself.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

INTJ, no. I don't want to spend my whole life with same tattoo. I have tattoo in Far Cry 3


----------



## ZeroZeroQuatre (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome, I'm the first NF to vote yes roud:
And sad.

INFP here, tattooed stripes, 3 earrings, 2 face piercing. Many many more to come :happy:


----------

